# New here..Help please!!



## Kimberlys (Jun 2, 2010)

I have been on and off of synthroid for 2 years now. I just can't tolerate it. I went to the Dr and here are my labs.
T4...8.8
T3 uptake...29
Free Thyroxine...2.6
TSH...5.2
Vitamin D..22
Vitamin B12...350
Triglycerides...170

She agreed to put me on Nature Throid to see if I would do better on that.. So my question is, looking at my lab work do you think I can tolerate the T3in the Nature Throid? Any suggestions for vitamins would be helpful also. I just want to feel normal!!! 
Thanks!!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome

Would need to know your Labs reference range for TSH and both FTs. Would need an FT-3 done at the same TSH and FT-4 draw. T3 uptake is not the same as 
FT-3. Need to know the FT-3 to be able to tell if you need natural (T3) supplement.

What do you mean you can't tolerate synthroid. What about another brand such as levoxyl. There are few others to chose from as well. These are very easy to tolerated, unless its a matter of not tolerating the fillers in one med., than another brand might work for you. However, if its symptoms, it may not be thyroid nor the meds. causing your issues, whereas something else or other health issue(s) might be causing them. So many other health problems mimic or share thyroid symptoms. If you don't explore the possibilities and have whatever is wrong corrected, you may never feel well, even on a natural (T3) meds.


----------



## Kimberlys (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the response! 
T4 8.8 4.5-12.00 
T3 Uptake 29 24-39
Free Thyroxine 2.6 1.2-4.9
T3 Free 276 230-420
T3 Tota 113 97-219
Peroxidase Antibodie 1000

I hope this helps alittle more. I tried all of them and I feel worse when I take them, the biggest problem is no energy.
Thanks


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I am assuming Nature Throid is pig therefore contains t3 (along with t4)

Fatigue is a T4 deficiency. Your TSH is still quite high. So to feel better fatigue wise you need to bring TSH down by upping your synthroid does, slowly. This will also bring up the FT-4 and possibly FT-3.

If my TSH was that high (5) I'd be sleeping all day and night.

At this point until you get your TSH level more into acceptably range perhaps around 1, I see no need to change brand to pig as yet.

You need to bring down your TSH first, preferably to 1, at least, then see how it goes.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there!! Glad you found us! I agree, you need to slowly bring your TSH down. No wonder you are tired! I'm sure that the reason you feel "worse" while taking Synthroid is because your levels are changing, but haven't made it to where they need to be. Often people feel worse while they are getting adjusted. Hang in there!!


----------



## Kimberlys (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks both of you for your response! I was doing some research and it seems like there are good feedback on the natural thyroid. But it sounds like I need to get my T4 down then my T3 will go up right?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

FT3 goes in the same direction as the FT4. So if FT4 goes up or goes down, so goes the FT3. That is, in a normal ailing thyroid.

ie: FT4 goes down - FT3 goes down FT4 goes up - FT3 goes up.

If not, then its probably not a thyroid issues.

You need to get your *TSH down *by upping your synthroid dose.

With lowering TSH will bring up the FTs, in which your levels indicated need.

It is hard to regulate pig medication because the T4/T3 ratio in pig is different then in humans, therefore hard to regulate thyroid levels. You might have to add T4 synthroid anyway to being it up thereabouts to T3 level.
Pig meds. seen to bring on conversion problem, high FT3 and low FT4 (fatigue problem will still remain), thereby another whole ball game of symptoms.

Pig med. is not a diet pill.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I haven't taken the porcine thyroid supplement before, so I don't have any experience with it to share with you. I do hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------

